# Triangle Trio Templates



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Nancy's Notions has a Triangle Trio Template set & book (8", 16", 24"). You sew 3 strips together, then fussy cut with the template. The catalog shows three different designs - pinwheel, star, and blossom. The pinwheel gets a bit of a crazy quilt look, with the 3 stripes across the triangle. I think I know what I want to do with the brights I've been collecting! Reminds me of the pinwheel project seen here, but with an extra spin!


http://www.nancysnotions.com/produc...basic&keyword=nzttb&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

Do you think there's a lot of waste with this?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It doesn't look like there's a whole lot of waste but there sure is a lot of bias edges. Cute though.


----------

